# Vectric 2012 Advent Calendar's free files



## bloomingtonmike (Dec 13, 2011)

Don't forget to get the Vectric 2012 Advent Calendar's free files if you can use them. I try and get them all each year. Happy Holidays. Be safe in your shop.


----------

